# Tank ideas



## Csimpso (Feb 28, 2014)

I am getting a 5 gallon tank for Christmas and I am trying to figure out how I want to aqua scape it I bought two bleheri plants and some sort of Anubias plant I am wanting to put a snail and some small fish in the tank with my white and blue double tail betta. Does anyone have an ideas for substrait and or fish ideas ? I am also wondering how I can help one of the bleheri plants to grow because it barly has any leaves on it an I would like to be able to put all three plants in the tank.


----------



## thatfreakishbear (Dec 16, 2014)

In a five gallon, you cannot have any other fish besides the betta. You can have up to two nerite snails but that would be your limit. I suggest sand for your substrate but it's just my personal preference.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Why not ask your parents if you can get a ten gallon instead at petco a dollar-per-gallon sale on the 26th-30th?


----------



## Csimpso (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't have any room for a ten gallon or I would have gotten one.


----------



## Csimpso (Feb 28, 2014)

I was already planning on buying a nerite snail when the algae enevitably starts to grow. I was hopeing for a few pygmy corys.


----------



## Csimpso (Feb 28, 2014)

Do you have any ideas for the plant I'm trying to grow. It's not a big deal if it dies because I have two other plants that I bought plus the moss ball in his old tank but if I can save if it's possible to save it I would like to.


----------



## thatfreakishbear (Dec 16, 2014)

Pygmy cories are shoaling fish and a proper group cannot be kept in a five gallon tank, unfortunately. I can't really comment on the plants, however. I don't have experience with those species.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

how bout you get it all cycled, then add the betta and snail...wait a few months and add some shrimp!!

but i agree its too small for another fish


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Here are some landscape ideas:

Rocky - As the name says, there's lots and lots of different types of rocks and no to little plants. Plants are usually tall and/or spiky. Sand looks good as substrate, but very fine gravel can also be used.








Jungle - VERY densly planted. Driftwood and large rocks look good. Sand is used alot, but gravel can also look good if used in the right way.








Blackwater - Contains lots of driftwood and a few plants. Water is provided with tannis to make the water look brownish. 









Colorful - Fake plants are usually used for this and as the name suggests, these tanks have lots of different colors in them. For these types, gravel or colorful river rocks work best. Ornaments are also used.








Depending on how you like it, it can be more or less colorful

Mixed - You don't HAVE to use these landscapes, you can mix them up if you want to! They can look great if done in the right way.

For the tanks with live plants, make sure you do research on the plants you plan on buying!


----------



## Csimpso (Feb 28, 2014)

Where can I getdriftwood at I've tried looking in my local petsmart/ petco but I haven't ran across any.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can add six Pygmy Cories to a five gallon tank with no problem. They are quite tiny and, according to The 101 Best Freshwater Nano Species: Buy it now available | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd written by two well-known authorities on Nano/Micro fish they are perfectly fine in a five gallon. Habrosus Cories would work as well.

Olive and Horned Bumble Bee Nerites are the smallest of the Nerite family and only get about .75"-1" which makes them perfect for Nano tanks.

Are you using a liquid fertilizer and root tabs? I would recommend Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and generic root tabs. Is this a kit or are you building your aquarium?

If you're interested, I sell Cholla. Just click on my signature link.

Have fun!

BTW, the second photo above, while beautiful, is at the most, "medium" planted. Heavy and densely planted tanks are 75%+ planted with very little open space.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

I would think with 6-7 fish in the tank the 5 gallon would be overstocked. Especially for a beginner I would not recommend to try managing such a difficult balance in a small tank. 

Then there is the very big possibility that the Betta is either going to be stressed by the cories or that he will be aggressive. Some Bettas don't even tolerate snails. 

So if the OP is going to add other fish to the Betta tank he/she will have to be prepared to set up another tank or return the fish to the LFS if things don't work out.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Agreed; two points I didn't mention: Everything depends on the temperament of the individual Betta and a backup plan is always necessary.

However, if someone asks about possible tank mates for a five gallon the two best, in my experience, are Pygmy or Habrosus Cories and African Dwarf Frogs. Neither are aggressive, nippy nor frenetic swimmers as are some Nano fish and neither occupy the same space as a Betta. Six Pygmy Cories and a Betta does not overstock a well-maintained five gallon aquarium. 

Which reminds me, and thanks to Netti for jogging my memory, do not add tank mates (especially the Cories) until a tank is completely cycled.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

you can have certain cories in a 5 gallon!? I never knew that!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, Pygmy and Habrosus. They are 1.2"-1.4".


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Csimpso said:


> Where can I getdriftwood at I've tried looking in my local petsmart/ petco but I haven't ran across any.


I can't find any petstores selling driftwood either, so i usually go to an aquarium shop.


----------



## Csimpso (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm going to look for Pygmy cories and see where I can get some but your right about the bettas temperament. I had a betta before that killed the shrimp I had with him so I'm going with the snail first to se how he does with it and then a few weeks after I get the snail and the tank settles down if everything is good and the betta hasn't killed the snail I would get the fish. It's a flval spec v that I'm getting.


----------



## Csimpso (Feb 28, 2014)

For the plant I'm using api leaf zone so far it seems to be working I have it in a small .5 gallon and I change the water when I change the water in the three gallon the bettas in. I youse that water so it uses the nutrients from the dirty fish water and it seems to slowly be working I may not put it in when I set up the new tank but I might let it grow out some more then put it in.


----------



## Csimpso (Feb 28, 2014)

On a completely different note I just got the api master kit how do I dispose of the amonia solution after I test it each time ?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Csimpso said:


> On a completely different note I just got the api master kit how do I dispose of the amonia solution after I test it each time ?


Down the drain.


----------



## Csimpso (Feb 28, 2014)

I was wondering because it says it's Corrosive


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Love some of these tanks. I despratly want to get a piece of drift wood and more plants and make one of those


----------

